# Personal Chefs on NPR



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

There was a good piece on NPR this morning about the huge explosion in the number of personal chefs in the U.S. They seemed to think it unusual that the demand is so high in the Midwest (we are all hayseeds, aren't we?). Nice discussion of cost vs. benefits (convenience, nutrition, etc.). Did anyone else hear it?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Nope, didn't catch it but will try to...how funny. It has been a trend for several years now and is still going strong.
Why not the Midwest???


----------

